# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  معدلم 14و15 میشه امسال توی کنکور 94 آیا امیدی هست؟

## ali1st

سلام من بدون مقدمه می پرسم:معدلم 14و15 میشه امسال توی کنکور 94 آیا امیدی هست؟معدل خوب اصلا چند هست؟

----------


## edin

*قطعا امید هست...فقط بستگی به خودتون داره
میگن که باس معدلت بالای 17 باشه که تاثیره مثبت داشته باشه...کمتر تاثیره منفی داره*

----------


## pompom

معدل خوب چنده؟  :Yahoo (35):  سوال منم همینه

----------


## mehrdadkh

چیزی بنام معدل خوب نداریم همه نمرات به تراز تبدیل میشه هرچه از میانگین بالاتر باشین بهتره تاثیر هم درس به درس هست

Sent from my Xperia mini

----------


## ali1st

یعنی من باید درصد هام توی کنکور 94 چند باشه تا از منطقه 2 یه پزشکی خوب بیارم؟

----------


## ali1st

پس این همه که میگن مشاور مشاور-یکی نیست حالا که کارمون گیر افتاد ج بده

----------


## اسطوره

ببینید این تاثیر مثبت اصلا ربطی به یک نمره خاص نداره بلکه به میانگین کل نمرات کشور ربط داره و اگه نمره شما از میانگین بالاتر باشه تاثیر مثبت و اگه پایین تر باشه تاثیر منفی رو شامل میشه. بعدشم علی آقا هنوز نصف امتحان ها باقی هستن اون ها رو جدی بگیرید و تمام تلاشتون رو بکنید . بعدشم هنوز کنکور باقیه و نهایی فقط یه قسمت از اون بود . 
تلاش خودتون رو در درجه اول واسه امتحان های باقی مونده بکنید و بعد هم از تابستون نهاین استفاده رو ببرید.
موفق باشید...

----------


## علی خوجندی

> *قطعا امید هست...فقط بستگی به خودتون داره
> میگن که باس معدلت بالای 17 باشه که تاثیره مثبت داشته باشه...کمتر تاثیره منفی داره*


*دوست عزیز ازکجا میدونی ؟؟؟؟
اگه مدرک و منبع معتبر داری ذکر منبع کن؟؟؟؟
در غیر اینصورت لطفا شایعه پراکنی نکن..مرسی*

----------


## ali1st

ممنون جناب خدادادی پس به پزشکی اصفهان امید داشته باشم دیگه؟

----------


## ali1st



----------


## Prison Break

راست میگه
اگه معدلت از میانگین کل کشوری بالاتر باشه تاثیر مثبت و اگه پایین تر باشه تاثیر منفی

من معدل نهاییم یه چیزی دور و بر 16 میشه. ولی مطمئنم توی کنکور موفق میشم و فقط به معدل نیست

امیدوارم میانگین 15 باشه که ما هم سود کنیم

----------


## hossein1377

> یعنی من باید درصد هام توی کنکور 94 چند باشه تا از منطقه 2 یه پزشکی خوب بیارم؟


شما همه رو 70 بزن اگه پزشکی اصفهان در نیومدی بزن تو گوشم 

فقط اینکه تهران ، ایران، بهشتی در بیایی احتمالش کمه  :Yahoo (2): 

========
موفق باشی :-) داش 

از اینجا کارنامه ها رو ببین 

کارنامه کنکور - تخمین رتبه - انتخاب رشته

----------


## ali1st

حسین آقا منظورم با معدل 14 و 15 بود

----------


## sid

خواستن توانستن است....

----------


## ali1st

یه نفر نیست بگه میانگین معدل ها پارسال چقدر بود

----------


## N3DA

چرا کهــ نه..در ضمن هنوز واســـــــهــ نا امیدی زوووووووده...نصف بقیه رو خوب بدین حلهـ...من به شخصه کسی رو میشناسمــ که پارسال با معدل 16 رتبه دو رقمی اورد...ولی حالا که بحثِ تاثیر مثبت و منفی وســــطه رو نمیدونم چه جـــــــــــوریه :/

----------


## hossein1377

> حسین آقا منظورم با معدل 14 و 15 بود


شما باید واقع نگر باشید(اگر دانشگاه تاپ قبول نشدید ناراحت نشید )  ولی شرط میبندم اگر همه رو 70 بزنید با معدل 14 هم پزشکی قبول میشید 

اگه میانگین 19 نشه  :Yahoo (4): 

داداش شما از این به بعد بیشتر بخون معدل بیاد بالا  :Yahoo (1): 

در ضمن تاثیر درس به درس هستش نه معدلی پس سعی کن درسایی که هنوز امتحان ندادی رو خیلی خیلی خوب بخونی 

موفق باشی :-)

----------


## DaNiaLHnV

حالا یه سوال اگه یکی معدلش زیر 10 باشه و همه درساشو بالای 60 70 بزنه چی احتمال داره پزشکی دولتی جای خوب قبول شه؟

----------


## ali1st

داداش من با 14 و 15 امید ندارم انگار همدردیم ولی 10 با این بحث تاثیر مستقیم کم نیست

----------


## فرشته کوچولو

> سلام من بدون مقدمه می پرسم:معدلم 14و15 میشه امسال توی کنکور 94 آیا امیدی هست؟معدل خوب اصلا چند هست؟



100% امید هس :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Prison Break

اصلاً با معدل زیر 10 مگه میشه دیپلم گرفت ؟‌ :Yahoo (76): 

هیچ چیز غیرممکن نیست و فقط همت میخواد...

شما اگه الان معدلت 12-13 هم باشه می تونی. ولی همش به خودت بستگی داره...

باید تابستون بشینی مشکلاتت رو برطرف کنی و درس های دوم و سوم رو کامل کامل بخونی و دیگه ضعفی توی دوم و سوم نداشته باشی...
اگه این تابستون بگذره و ضعف های دوم و سومت برطرف نشده باشند دیگه نمی تونی کاری کنی

لازمش هم اینه که از همین امروز بالای 10 ساعت درس بخونی در روز و تابستون خودتو حروم نکنی

----------


## Unknown Soldier

سلام.من رتبه سراغ دارم که با معدل 14 شد رتبه.خواستید سرگذشت شو میزارم بخونید.
*ناامیــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــد نباش*

----------


## ThePriNcE

ببین با اینکه میگن تاثیر مستقیمه،ولی همون مثبته:
1.اینو تمام مشاورا و حتی سازمان سنجش با زبون بی زبونی میگه.چون خودشون میدونن تاثیر مستقیم یعنی بی عدالتی
2.حتی اگه معدلت 10هم که باشه باز کنکور تعیین کنندس.اینم که میگن معدلت باید فلان بهمان باشه با احترام به دوستان میگم چرته.فقط اگه به اندازه هدفت تلاش کنی بهش میرسی همین

----------


## hossein1377

> حالا یه سوال اگه یکی معدلش زیر 10 باشه و همه درساشو بالای 60 70 بزنه چی احتمال داره پزشکی دولتی جای خوب قبول شه؟


 :Yahoo (21): 

کسی که معدل سال سومش زیرِ 10 بشه چ جور میخواد 70 بزنه  :Yahoo (21):  ؟؟

----------


## hossein1377

> سلام.من رتبه سراغ دارم که با معدل 14 شد رتبه.خواستید سرگذشت شو میزارم بخونید.
> *ناامیــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــد نباش*


بزار منتظرم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Baaraan

همه خراب کردن نگران نباش

----------


## DaNiaLHnV

> اصلاً با معدل زیر 10 مگه میشه دیپلم گرفت ؟‌
> 
> هیچ چیز غیرممکن نیست و فقط همت میخواد...
> 
> شما اگه الان معدلت 12-13 هم باشه می تونی. ولی همش به خودت بستگی داره...
> 
> باید تابستون بشینی مشکلاتت رو برطرف کنی و درس های دوم و سوم رو کامل کامل بخونی و دیگه ضعفی توی دوم و سوم نداشته باشی...
> اگه این تابستون بگذره و ضعف های دوم و سومت برطرف نشده باشند دیگه نمی تونی کاری کنی
> 
> لازمش هم اینه که از همین امروز بالای 10 ساعت درس بخونی در روز و تابستون خودتو حروم نکنی


چرا نشه خوبم میشه ولی همت میخواد:yahoo (4):من خودم دیپلمه ریاضی 91 هستم با معدل 9.89 اون موقع اصلا بحث تاثیر معدل و این چیزا نبود حالا متاسفانه میخوان تاثیر بدن نمیدونن که مشکلات داشتم همینم خدا رو شکر که دیپلم گرفتم...اینشتین هم همینجوری بود :Yahoo (76): 
ولی خداییش خیلی ها هستن معدلشون حتی 20 شده کنکور رو خراب میکنن و تو زمان ما که همه نهاییاشون رو تقلب میکردن نمیدونم بر چه اساسی میخوان تاثیر بدن...خلاصه کاشکی دیپلمه 92 بودم حداقل میدونستم که میخوان تاثیر بدن و معدلمو هر طور که شده ارتقا میدادم.....

----------


## DaNiaLHnV

> کسی که معدل سال سومش زیرِ 10 بشه چ جور میخواد 70 بزنه  ؟؟


دادا میزنه همش بستگی به خود فردش داره :Yahoo (16):

----------


## atefe_os

مگه نه که معدل زیره 13 و کسی که نمره زیره 10 داشته باشه اجازه شرکت در کنکور سراسری رو نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## DaNiaLHnV

> مگه نه که معدل زیره 13 و کسی که نمره زیره 10 داشته باشه اجازه شرکت در کنکور سراسری رو نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


نههههه کسی که دیپلم رو بگیره و مدرک پیش رو هم بگیره میتونه شرکت کنه من با همه اینها کنکور 92 شرکت کردم و تا مرز قبولی پزشکی بین الملل هم پیش رفتم....

----------


## hossein1377

> اینجور:
> فایل پیوست 9460


فوق العاده بود 

داداش دمت گرم بابت این کارنامه  :Yahoo (1): 

واقعاً همتش عالی بوده 

من هنوز اینجورم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DaNiaLHnV

> اینجور:
> فایل پیوست 9460


دادا ایول بهم کلی روحیه دادی تا حالا فکر میکردم فقط خودم وضعم اینطوره...  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## edin

> *دوست عزیز ازکجا میدونی ؟؟؟؟
> اگه مدرک و منبع معتبر داری ذکر منبع کن؟؟؟؟
> در غیر اینصورت لطفا شایعه پراکنی نکن..مرسی*


والا من خودمم از دیگران شنیدم...وگرنه مطمئن نیستم...منم با قاطعیت نگفتم...فقط گفتم، *میگن*!!!

----------


## Ali Mechanic

معدل بالای 17 !!!!!!!!!!!!! میانگین کشور زیر 15 اِ من نمیدونم این حرفا کی میگه منبع ندارید اطلاع رسانی بیخودی نکنید

----------


## nonna

الان چی شد؟17.91 خوبه یا بد؟امیدوار باشم یا نه؟:yahoo (21):

----------


## Prison Break

میانگین کل کشور باید یه چیزی بین 14.5 تا 16.5 باشه
کسایی که معدلشون بالای 16.5 هست به نظرم نگران نباشن
ولی بین 15 تا 16 وضع خطرناکه! ممکنه تاثیر منفی ممکنه تاثیر مثبت

----------


## پزشکی تبریز

> میانگین کل کشور باید یه چیزی بین 14.5 تا 16.5 باشه
> کسایی که معدلشون بالای 16.5 هست به نظرم نگران نباشن
> ولی بین 15 تا 16 وضع خطرناکه! ممکنه تاثیر منفی ممکنه تاثیر مثبت


*شما چطور میانگین کشور رو مشخص کردی؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## Prison Break

حدود میانگین همین حدوداست... اگه یه نگاه به دور و اطرافت بندازی مشخصه...

مثلاً توی یه کلاس 2 نفر معدل 19 میشن... 3 نفر 18.. 3 نفر 17.. 4 نفر 16... 4 نفر 15... 8 نفر زیر 15

توی کشور هم خیلی ضعیف داریم هم خیلی قوی. ولی اکثرا معدلا حدوداً 16 ایناست... و البته شاگرد های ضعیف بیشتر از قوی هاست.

پس قطعاً یه چیزی بین 14.5 تا 16 میانگین معدل هاست

----------


## raponzel

> میانگین کل کشور باید یه چیزی بین 14.5 تا 16.5 باشه
> کسایی که معدلشون بالای 16.5 هست به نظرم نگران نباشن
> ولی بین 15 تا 16 وضع خطرناکه! ممکنه تاثیر منفی ممکنه تاثیر مثبت


معدل اگه کم باشه تاثیر منفی نداره فقط تاثیر مثبت داره

----------


## Prison Break

انگار شما خیلی عقب هستیا.. از امسال یعنی کنکور سال 93 و سال بعد که ما هستیم 94 تاثیر بصورت مثبت و منفی اجرا میشه

----------


## mohammad_hp

*سلام..
امتحانات نهایی پیش دانشگاهی هم تو کنکور تاثیر داره؟؟؟


یا فقط امتحانات سال سوم؟؟*

----------


## hossein1377

> *سلام..
> امتحانات نهایی پیش دانشگاهی هم تو کنکور تاثیر داره؟؟؟
> 
> 
> یا فقط امتحانات سال سوم؟؟*


سوم  :Yahoo (1): 

شاد باشی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## imooo

سلام میخوام بدونم که معدل کتبی نهایی چجوری حساب میکنن؟

----------


## پزشکی تبریز

بر اساس تعداد واحد های درسی معدل کتبی رو حساب میکنن.نمره هر درس ضربدر تعداد واحد های درسی رو با هم جمع می کنن آخرشم تقسیم بر کل تعداد واحد ها میکنن

----------


## hossein1377

> سلام میخوام بدونم که معدل کتبی نهایی چجوری حساب میکنن؟


درس ب درس تاثیر داره و نه معدلی اما برای معدل دوستمون عرض کرد  :Yahoo (1): 

شاد باشی

----------


## Ali Mechanic

بشنید درستونو بخونید بابا هی معدل معدل نکنید برادر من با معدل کتی 14 الان داره برق شریف میخونه البته مال ورودی 90 اگه تاثیرم بدن زیاد نیست

----------


## imooo

> درس ب درس تاثیر داره و نه معدلی اما برای معدل دوستمون عرض کرد 
> 
> شاد باشی


دیگه بد تر اخه من دینی و شیمی  گند زدم دینی 17 شیمی هم 18 میشه برا همین میخواستم بدون معدلم بالای نوزده میشه یا نه؟ حالا این تاثیر درس به درس اون وقت با این دو تا نمره چگونه میشه ایا؟

----------


## پزشکی تبریز

دوستان اینقد به فکر معدل کتبی هاتون نباشین و نگین که با نمرات پایینتر از 19 عقب موندیم.معدل فقط25%رو شامل میشه که اونم خدارو شکر همه میتونن به10الی15% از این25%برسن(حداقل هارو درنظر گرفتم.)
می مونه75%که اون کاملا تعیین کننده هستش.اگه کسی از این25%هیچی نصیبش نشه(که فرض محال هستش!)با کامل کردن75%کنکور میتونه جزو دورقمی های کشور باشه.پس ناامید نشین و به فکر کنکور باشین.

----------


## Prison Break

منم موافقم. نمره کتبی جای نگرانی نداره...
شما معدلتون بالای 16.5 باشه من بهتون تضمین میدم تاثیرش روی کنکور شما مثبته و هیچ تاثیر منفی نداره

----------


## پزشکی تبریز

*البته بازم نمیشه هیچ چیز رو پیش بینی کرد ولی نباید امید رو از دست بدیم.75%مسیر باقی مونده...*

----------

